
Introduction to Personalized Search - kordikp
Do you know learning to rank algorithms? You will learn it is better to combine search engines and recommender systems.
======
kordikp
[https://link.medium.com/opPIObpJ74](https://link.medium.com/opPIObpJ74)

~~~
mtmail
Unobfuscated link goes to [https://medium.com/recombee-blog/introduction-to-
personalize...](https://medium.com/recombee-blog/introduction-to-personalized-
search-2b70eb5fa5ae)

